# Concept Z



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

So my Z started making a whining noise when casting, it progressively got worse. I put a couple drops of oil under the cast control knob, on the spool shaft and the noise was gone. Has anyone opened one up and cleaned it yet??


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, need to keep a small drop of oil on the spool bushings to keep them quiet. I've done one deep clean on mine. Pretty basic in there, what info are you looking for.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*that it*



Diapez said:


> Yeah, need to keep a small drop of oil on the spool bushings to keep them quiet. I've done one deep clean on mine. Pretty basic in there, what info are you looking for.


i thought the new material didn't need oil. but it did quite down. i'm thinking deep clean now. thanks


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Z*

so my buddies Z started making the whining noise the other day, he switched to his TX. Anyone else experiencing this?? I thought this space age nasa designed mars material didn't need lubing and last a life time??? it was going to make bearing obsolete and revolutionize the reel industry. even i fell for it. :headknock


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

I did noticed a slight clicking on my Z, while retrieving under load. But so far I'd rather use my Z rather than my Revo Premier, sooo much smoother... imo


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Iv heard of a bunch of concept doing that noise while casting. Did it to mine about a week old. Didnâ€™t like it so I traded a buddy that reel on a fishstix for some Simms. Not a big fan of concepts other than their drag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have yet to open mine. I have put a dab of reel butter grease on eight spool end. One of mine made noise but it didn't affect performance and the grease fixed the noise and gave a little more distance.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*noise*



Chuck06R1 said:


> I have yet to open mine. I have put a dab of reel butter grease on eight spool end. One of mine made noise but it didn't affect performance and the grease fixed the noise and gave a little more distance.


this noise did affect the casting drastically. Like a binding of the spool, but the oil did fix it, and I do enjoy fishing it. It's my primary reel, til it falls apart.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Might want to call the Outdoors Show in the morning to ask about this. I think it was last Saturday Mickey and Cliff Webb were discussing this to[ic. If I recall correctly both of them clean the bushing with plain old rubbing alcohol. No oil.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

c hook said:


> this noise did affect the casting drastically. Like a binding of the spool, but the oil did fix it, and I do enjoy fishing it. It's my primary reel, til it falls apart.


Wait until iCast. They're launching the TXZ. It's a TX and Z hybrid. They're also launching a Z the size of the A3 for offshore duty. I was in Florida last week and stopped by their Clearwater office and got to see some of the new things in the works and got to play with the bigger Z and some of their new offshore rods.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*deep clean*



Hooked said:


> Might want to call the Outdoors Show in the morning to ask about this. I think it was last Saturday Mickey and Cliff Webb were discussing this to[ic. If I recall correctly both of them clean the bushing with plain old rubbing alcohol. No oil.


so they must have torn the reel completely down to do this. So much for this 
'super-solve-all-space-age-revolutionizing-ground-breaking-hyper-sonic-no-maintenance-bearing-replacement-bushing-material". lmao. there is a sucker born every minute. this one was born in 1961


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Not really sure where you saw them marketed as "zero maintenance". Even their website only states they won't degrade from corrosion, debris and environmental wear. Even "sealed" bearings require some level on maintenance.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



Chuck06R1 said:


> Not really sure where you saw them marketed as "zero maintenance". Even their website only states they won't degrade from corrosion, debris and environmental wear. Even "sealed" bearings require some level on maintenance.


I just assumed the new super-solve-all-space-age-revolutionizing-ground-breaking-hyper-sonic-no-maintenance-bearing-replacement-bushing-material would last more then a few months without problems. :dance: live and learn.

Be interesting to see how they promote and market the new hybrid reel. But they can't fool us on the new super-solve-all-space-age-revolutionizing-ground-breaking-hyper-sonic-no-maintenance-bearing-replacement-bushing-material again. Or can they?? Time will tell.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

So, your original post stated that it was making noise so you added a few drops of oil (maintenance) and the noise went away. Did the performance return after adding a few drops of oil? 

Anything that is used in salt water will require some level of maintenance as salt deposits, sand etc will get into moving parts.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*yes*



Chuck06R1 said:


> So, your original post stated that it was making noise so you added a few drops of oil (maintenance) and the noise went away. Did the performance return after adding a few drops of oil?
> 
> Anything that is used in salt water will require some level of maintenance as salt deposits, sand etc will get into moving parts.


the performance went back to normal, casting a country mile. I've been reluctant to tear it down, but inevitably I'll need to.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*how many*



Diapez said:


> Yeah, need to keep a small drop of oil on the spool bushings to keep them quiet. I've done one deep clean on mine. Pretty basic in there, what info are you looking for.


how many screws hold the side plate on?? took the three obvious ones out but reel would not come apart. is there a online schematic?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

c hook said:


> how many screws hold the side plate on?? took the three obvious ones out but reel would not come apart. is there a online schematic?


13Fishing offers schematics for all their reels on the website. There are 3 screws on the outside and 1 or 2 located where the spool rides. If you take off the adjustment cap under the handle, be real careful. There's a little clicker pin that is a PITA to put back.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*???*



Chuck06R1 said:


> 13Fishing offers schematics for all their reels on the website. There are 3 screws on the outside and 1 or 2 located where the spool rides. If you take off the adjustment cap under the handle, be real careful. There's a little clicker pin that is a PITA to put back.


Thnks Chuck, the Z schematic was not listed or I didn't see it?? use a dab of drag washer grease on the little clicker pin to keep it in place while installing plate adn handle. i still never got it apart. put it back together and will tear down when I have the schematic and it starts acting up.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah I found out about those pins the hard way the other day. *** were they thinking with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*dancing around*

ok guys lets quit dancing around the question. lol looking for the link to Z schematic and how many screws hold the side plate on?

no dancing please just specifics.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

It's based of the same frame as the A and C. It should be 5 screws to hold the handle side side plate on. 2 on the inside by the spool and 3 on the plate itself.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

c hook said:


> ok guys lets quit dancing around the question. lol looking for the link to Z schematic and how many screws hold the side plate on?
> 
> no dancing please just specifics.


13 Fishing has service videos on YouTube: 




This one opens it up completely:


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

TheKodiak said:


> 13 Fishing has service videos on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty neat


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*thks kodiac*

exactly what i needed


----------

